# AC stop working today



## slstsang (Aug 4, 2004)

98 altima, has 113K, AC decided not to work today our of a sudden.... check fuse under steering wheel... it's fine... it is not a gradual loss of coolant... it just stopped... please help!


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

slstsang said:


> 98 altima, has 113K, AC decided not to work today our of a sudden.... check fuse under steering wheel... it's fine... it is not a gradual loss of coolant... it just stopped... please help!


is it still blowing air? if not your a/c compressor has probably gone out or maybe wiring is loose.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

is the blower still working? on all speeds? if you have low freon the compressor will not kick on (or too much freon)


----------

